# started lexapro yesterday



## enroutetopeace (Nov 30, 2016)

I had a tough night sleeping, it sort of made me feel like a zombie. Today I feel drastically detached and generally terrified. I catch myself wondering if this could even be depersonalization, because I can hardly function day to day. I'm fucking up my classes and I can hardly work. It's so debilitating. Even as I'm typing this, I feel like I'm actually dreaming. I don't know how much longer I can do this.

I'm gonna stick with the lexapro for a few more weeks, hopefully it'll at least alleviate the depression.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I hope it helps you. I have just started sertraline. I had bad side effects a few years ago so I started on 25mg about 5 days ago and haven't had any side effects yet. Perhaps you could try halving the starting dose?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hopefully the lexapro will at least do something, if not there are other meds for depression. an understanding doctor for dp/dr would be fantastic.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

--


----------

